# Young engineers



## TimoS (Jul 24, 2007)

How to make your trip to work a little less boring 

[yt]54iAkkjsfrA[/yt]
[yt]l7jxNwJ4s10[/yt]


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG! I about died laughing at the second one. My husband and I used to race R/C cars...I've seen drivers like that!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 25, 2007)

Holy Cow on the second video, hee hee.


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 30, 2007)

:lfao:  That's sooo funny!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2007)

Those were great, especially the second one!


----------

